# Kilz vs Sherwin Williams Paint



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Read above posted thread

  help choosing paint brands (







1 2 3)


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Read above posted thread

DM


----------



## lovingHDTV (May 29, 2009)

chrisn said:


> Read above posted thread
> 
> help choosing paint brands (
> 
> ...


Great thread thanks for posting it.

I've only used Kilz (primer) and Behr (paint) and had the issues described in the thread where the cut in paint is dried before I could roll. I thought I had done something wrong. My next job will be BM or SW for sure.

dave


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I no longer buy big box store paint
I just bought Muralo paint for bathroom ceilings
Now I just need to get rid of the old paint


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

Dave, how does one get rid of old paint, other than paint over it?


----------

